# Clever Bird!!!!!!



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Thought you might like this, I did 

Hilarious Talking Parrot


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

ha ha very funny i like the animal impressions!!!


----------

